# Hello from Texas



## sigma man (Sep 9, 2006)

I am new to the forum but expect to collect some very valuable information here.  I am new to smoking.  I have a Great Outdoors propane smoker which has a chip box and a liquid container.

Thanks for allowing me to be here.

SM


----------



## meowey (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome Sigma Man,

I too have a GOSM.  Check out the Propane Smoker part of the forum.  It helped me answer questions that I had about ways to use my smoker.  Please also consider taking Jeff's 5-Day E-Course on smoking basics.

Ask lots of questions.  The folks here know smokin', and take care to give you answers based on their experience.

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## monty (Sep 9, 2006)

Happy you found us, Sigma Man! I, too, Have a GOSM Gasser and I love it. As Meowey also advised take a look at Jeff's free course.

In the meantime, get comfy and read through a few  threads that interest you. You will be amazed at the trasure trove of information we have available here!

Cheers!


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 9, 2006)

Howdy Sigma Man.

I also use GOSM smokers.


----------



## drinkdosequis (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome Sigma Man,

I am just up the river from you in Oklahoma.  You are in the right place.  I got a GOSM not too long ago and found this forum.  I have learned alot here from everyone.  I have meatloaf on as we speek.  I hope its ready in time for the Texas kickoff!


----------



## ultramag (Sep 10, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to SMF Sigma Man. Just another GOSM guy that had to sound of and give a welcome. Lot's of info here on smoking and your GOSM so take advatage of it and enjoy your stay.


----------



## jamesb (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome! Where 'bouts in North Central Texas does ya hang yer hat? I'm currently in Irving, Tx myself...

James.


----------



## ashton (Sep 10, 2006)

That's 4 of us in Texas... I say we meet in the middle and have a party!!

Welcome Sigma Man!! Lots of good helpful folks here!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 10, 2006)

Sigma Man, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums. I use the GOSM myself and currently have a brisket flat and two turkey breast in the smoker.


You'll find lot's of great info here and folks that will be glad to help you along.

Enjoy-


----------



## buzzard (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome my new friend.

i too am from north central texas.  lewisville to be exact.  great place to be for some good Q'

that would be cool if a few of us got together and had either a small cook off or just a get together and shared some of our delicious creations.

makes me want to go buy a nice size plot of land to hold the event.


----------



## smokemack (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome SM, glad you joined us. You have found a nice place to get all you  need to wrangle that smoker into submission! Enjoy!


----------



## jamesb (Sep 16, 2006)

I've got in-laws in Lewisville... Well I did until last week. They are moving to Grapevine... A get together would be cool. We could do it someplace close, maybe next spring or if your willing to drive about 1 1/2 hours, my in-laws have a big ol' patch of land out in Lipan... of we could make it a weekend of beer drinknig, lie telling and Q cooking out at a co-workers acreage in Will's Point... If ya want, we can work on something like that.

There are a couple of other Forums that I'm on that have annual Q-fests/bashes, but I have not had the opporunity to attend...

Lemme know!
James.


----------



## shaneholz (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm from Michigan so it might be hard to get my smoker there but I would love to take a little vacation in Texas and enjoy some good eats. Let me know if this happens


----------



## buddy (Sep 16, 2006)

Whats up Sigma Man. Welcome to the SMF.I'm in Fort Worth (Haltom City actually).


----------



## buzzard (Sep 16, 2006)

James im game anytime.  make it a pot luck type event. if they have acreage then maybe i could pitch a tent?  i hate to drink and drive, after 3 beers i have to pee, then every beer after, it takes too long to get home with all that stoping.

you let me know when you would like to do it, fall, winter, spring, summer, falter, wiring what ever is good for me.


----------



## jamesb (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds like it could be a ton o fun.... The in-laws have plenty of space for tents as does the other place I mentioned. My co-workers place is where we all congragate for our annual company party. Learn a lot about folks you work with when you start feeding them barley pops and takillya shooters...

Now, it will be at least next spring 'fore I could even think about getting this on the calendar. Will be out of town no less than 2 weeks a month until end of March and all of my other weekends are taken up with family stuff.

But hey! That would only give us some time to plan!

Here is a picture taken in da in-laws 'yard'...







Here is looking the other way.






and the ummm... Lodge....


----------



## buzzard (Sep 16, 2006)

that looks awsome!!!!!  just let me know what time you are thinking and ill be good.  ill start thinking of a way to make a smoked brisket beer so we can kill two birds with one stone.  baked bean beer, chicken beer, corn on the cob beer.  not sure about the patato salad beer, but we will see, smoked bread pudding beer


----------



## jamesb (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, Buzzard... I assign you the task of reminding me of this thread sometime around the end of the year... ya know in a couple of months or so. Who knows, if work lets up and we don't get a sub zero winter, maybe we can do it sometime this winter. I know a few fellas that wouldn't mind coming out, drinking beer and eating Q!

I'll run it by Dad-n-law...

James.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been to a few board (forum) meetings. A get together sounds like fun.


----------



## ashton (Sep 19, 2006)

Whoot...a Texas Q-meeting!!


----------



## buzzard (Sep 19, 2006)

with the weather getting cool and all im gitting the itch for some camping and some good old cooking.  im not sure i can wait till spring.  i may have to have people come camp in my back yard!!!!!


----------



## jamesb (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Buzzard, shoot me an e-mail at texasqcrew at gmail.com


----------



## billclarkson (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and i see we have gained another texan, i'm way down in the south part near corpus but great seeing you here.  Lots of great advice and some mouth watering photos.  Hope you enjoy it here as i do.


----------



## kingoh4 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF and the world of Qing. But watch out, you might get infected! Have fun.


----------

